# Dry spell



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So this season started off good, but as of recently(the last couple weeks) I have had virtually no action at my sets. I don't know what to make of it. I have about 20 acres to set on. Any ideas on what the issue is?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

20 acres is not a very big area to only trap on, need some more turf.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would have to agree. 20 acres ain't much to cover. You need to expand if possible. if you did good on the 20 you need to expand. Sounds like you have a good idea on what to do , you just need to expand you acrage.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I have been trying to get some more places locked down hopefully this weekend


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Like the boys have said..you need more ground for some new customers..good luck

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

For it being my first season, it has been good. It is a hard sometimes to not get discouraged but I just have to remind myself it's a learning experience. A chance to learn from mistakes and to grow from it.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Most I’ve ever taken off a small piece about 60 acres was 7 raccoon 2 gray fox 6 grinners 7 muskrat and 1 coyote and I had a lot of traps out of 3 months


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

times are about to change...the coyote rut will be starting soon. Just like deer they will be moving allot. Get yourself some good gland lure and some red fox urine.

I have to ask how long has it been since your last refresh? I cannot say enough, patience is a virtue and also be reminded of the big picture. When was your deer season?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I refreshed about two days ago. Our deer season was November 15 but archery is wrapping up. I'm hopeing that this cold weather is going to get this moving. Monday is a high of 1 and low of -16 and a -21 wind chill. I guess I don't know much about the coyote rutt. I hear them all around us at night and got one on camera last year.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Found this yesterday in the same feild. The feild is about 100 yards by 60 yards lol.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Do not let that scat go to waste. Use it as an holder of your urine and foot guides! I collect as much as I can always! Dried fresh or other......it all all is a deadly deadly lure!


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I put it in a zip lock bag until I'm ready to use it lol. So you would say that's definitely coyote


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Any idea what made this?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I never say scat is definitely from anything without a lab analysis. You have yotes and fox working the area so it could be either. Just like you on the can...some excretions are big and others not so depending on your diet. Recently I had a yote in a trap that left scat the size of St Bernard. No taper either as you have in your picture.

I used that at a walk through for a reset....despite it being fresh it still absorbed the urine just fine. The results were 15 days later I had a yote. I marked this photo up for another aspiring canine trapper. But to post I had to crop it...sorry, it lots some of the wording.









BTW...the best container for scat collection ( yes I collect allot of Sh!!!t from everybody so I am an expert) is one of those smaller plastic coffee containers. The reason and you find out, plastic bags tend to smash the sh!!t you collect.

I know this is a weird post, but trust me scat is important to all cat and canine trappers. Its a superb lure that is why!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread seems to be turning to sh!t................ :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I think your right lol. Any guess on what track it is?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont get discouraged bud , my son is in the same boat , He started strong with 2 coyotes the day after he set snares ,,since then he has had a lot of empty day , a day with 6 and a bunch of singles .. It all evens out in the end . We arent in this for the money , even tho a paycheck is great .


----------

